# Lizard escapee!!! :(



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

So I have an adult scheltopusik named Vadim, who up until now has never shown any interest in trying to escape his tank. I went in there a few hours ago to dig him out of his substrate so I could feed him, and the tank lid was pushed aside and he was nowhere to be found! My brother and I tore the house apart trying to find him, but no luck. I ended up putting a small clear tub with a mesh lid in the middle of the room he was in, put like twenty dubia roaches in it, and sprinkled flour on the floor all around the tub. There is also a heat pad nearby. I closed the room and will hope for the best. So far the cats and dogs aren't acting weird and there is no evidence of him anywhere.

I am SO upset, but its all my fault. :'( I hope I find him.

Pic so you know what a scheltopusik is: they are legless lizards, and they are rigid like a lizard, not flexible like a snake, so they can't curl up into a ball or squeeze flat or anything. They are pretty bad at climbing and would rather hiss and alligator roll than attack. He is my freaky mean baby and I love him. He is about 3 1/2 feet long.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

First off. That is one awesome lizard. Never heard or seen of this kind of lizard. 
Second. Im speaking out of experience with bearded dragons. So far you have done everything right. He has to come eat and come to the heating pad for heat. 

I hope you find him! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Still no sign of him, I searched the house again. I can't believe such a big lizard could disappear like that without a trace. I am so sad... I don't want to come across his body later...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd definitely take a look at the DIY bottle traps that a lot of parents of escaped snakes use.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

My Fiance came home and urged me to look one more time, I had about given up and was very discouraged. We went down into the basement again (unfinished, huge creepy basement) and started looking. There were a few piles of clothes on the floor near the washer and dryer, I had looked under them yesterday. I started pulling clothes out one by one, and there was Vadim, on the very bottom of the pile!! He was on the cold cement floor and was very lethargic, but he had enough energy left to look up and hiss at me . I put him back in his tank with a huge stonewear bowl on top. I REALLY thought he was gone for good! I can't believe we found him!!!!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Glad you found him! I would really think about investing in some cage clips.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm getting some today for sure


----------

